# northern spain



## rob1331 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi we are thinking of retireing to northen spain[La Coruna]in 2010,can you tell use the good and bad points, also is there anybody living in that area we can email
Garry and Mickee


----------



## DeeBee6961 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

It's quite a while since you posted your enquiry but, if you want to know more about northern Spain, let me know. We are here in Galicia near Ourense and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. If you want more information, let me know.


----------

